# Winter causes bad skin



## Willa (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi girls! (first, sorry for my messy english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Since the debut of this winter season, my skin as been flaking and itching so bad!

Im kindof shy to talk about it, but the worst is that I always feel that my breasts are on fire... it is soooo itchy!!

After the shower, I apply moisturizing cream, everywhere...
What more should I do?
Somebody knows a good product?
I don't want to use ''too perfumed'' stuff...

Help!


----------



## Cruella (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you think it might be an allergic reaction to something?  My skin is always dry, no matter the season, but you sound extreme.  Have you started using a new body wash or soap?  

If it isn't a reaction and you are just a "flaky girl" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I would recommend using a good body scrub in the shower, switching from soap to a body wash or cream, and using some body butter from the Body Shop to moisturize.


----------



## Willa (Feb 3, 2006)

Ha thanks for the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't change my soap since... 2 years
First, I tought it could be the soap I use to wash my bras, but since, I've been washing them at hand with another soap... and theres no changes...

I think I'll buy a body butter, as you say
I just don't want to go to the dermatologist... o_0

Thanks anyway  8)


----------



## JJones (Feb 3, 2006)

---


----------



## cyens (Feb 3, 2006)

yes the body shop body butter does wonders in winter. 

I have mango I use mostly for my hands or other very dry parts.
Plus I work with heavy chemicals, I used to have very dry/damaged skin on my hands, now its all healed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I dont need a lot for my skin to stay this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 double yay!!!

When my pot is over ( soon ) I will try an other kind.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 5, 2006)

I have really dry skin in the winter also, so before I put my body cream on, while my skin is still damn, I spray a mixture of glycerin and water all over my skin!


----------



## Willa (Feb 6, 2006)

Haaa thanks for your replies


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 6, 2006)

Try LUSH.com or one of their stores, if you're lucky enough to have one near you. Buffy the Backside Slayer (cocoa butter and hard core exfoliaters), while pricey, works wonders. Then I slather up with Sympathy for the Skin, an intense body lotion they make that smells fabulous.


----------



## Willa (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Try LUSH.com or one of their stores, if you're lucky enough to have one near you. Buffy the Backside Slayer (cocoa butter and hard core exfoliaters), while pricey, works wonders. Then I slather up with Sympathy for the Skin, an intense body lotion they make that smells fabulous._

 
I've been to that store twice
There's 2 stores in Montreal
I just don't like the smell when you get in... 
Way too perfumed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I'll consider going back
Thanks


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

If you can tell us what ingredients is in your soap, perhaps that might help?

I know that this burning sensation you describe - I had exactly the same thing when I use soaps that have an ingredient called 'propylene glycol' in it, as one of the first ingredients listed.

I felt like my entire body was burning and itchy, it was red and even when I stopped using the product that irritated me, the symptoms continued for days after.

The Body Shop's cocoa butter really saved my skin that time, it was cooling and soothing.

Never again will I use Lush's soaps! They have propylene glycol listed in several of their soaps as the 1st or 2nd ingredient. I had to find out the hard way that I was allergic to it


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2006)

I mostly use Olay soaps...
Maybe I should try a non perfumed soap, made with all natural ingredients.

Yesterday a coworker gave me a sample of Body shop coconut butter, I dont feel itchy yet... I guess she was tired of earing me complain about my skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight, I heading to Body shop

(sorry for my messy english)


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

yes it does, my skin is so dry that i have to put enriched cocoa butter on it day and night to keep my face from falling off into dry little flakes


----------

